# caiman prices



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

im not thinking of getting a DWA any time in the near future, but i was thinking the outher day how much do people pay for their caimans???

something such as a Cuvier's dwarf or something like that???
only a juvenile one??

do most people buy theire caimans from privert breeders, also why do most people on hear keep loads of DWA snakes?? as i thought caimans would be much more popular for some one with a DWA licence???

thanks


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its because caiman are boring you might as well spend less money on a statue :whistling2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Ahh a pet store I went to had some of these on show.

They were cramped in a little indoor enclosure, and they just sat there.

Thankfully theyve got rid of them now, hopefully let them go or gave them to someone who has a better enclosure. : victory:

They looked so miserable.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Ahh a pet store I went to had some of these on show.
> 
> They were cramped in a little indoor enclosure, and they just sat there.
> 
> ...


how do you tell a miserable looking caiman from a happy one, was it the facial expressions? :whistling2:

In fainess they dont do alot at the best of times.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

SiUK said:


> how do you tell a miserable looking caiman from a happy one, was it the facial expressions? :whistling2:
> 
> In fainess they dont do alot at the best of times.


Like always i'd rather see them in an outdoor or a huge indoor enclosure.

They were just sitting with their tails touching the wall, on carpet I think.

They didnt have much of a choice to do anything.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I find all Crocodilians to be fascinating animals. Simon, you say they are boring, but exactly how active are your snakes?! The vast majority of my vipers dont particularly do a lot, yet i still find them interesting.
I guess caiman are not commonly kept due to the amount of space required to house them properly, i would have to give up half my venomous room for one caiman.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im just not a big fan of crocs, they just dont do it for me, I was only joking anyway, I dont dislike them they just dont interest me enough to own one


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

how much are cuviers dwarf caiman's £450?
I just saw some sort of caiman for sale reccently on a site.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

sean k said:


> im not thinking of getting a DWA any time in the near future, but i was thinking the outher day how much do people pay for their caimans???
> 
> something such as a Cuvier's dwarf or something like that???
> only a juvenile one??
> ...


I dont think many of us keep "*loads of DWA snakes*".

The issue is probably more to do with space.

A small collection of arboreal vipers etc will take up much less space than an acceptable enclosure for a caiman

Thankfully the DWA licence application process is ususally enough to disuade most people from going down the route of trying to get a caiman


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*caiman*

good thing about the DWA other wise every 1 will be wanting a (small croc) for there kids then when it grows up, sent to a rescue centre.


----------



## phoneutria (Aug 14, 2009)

*caiman fun*

£450 seems steep for a hatchling/youngster. get yourself over to Hamm and they sell for between 80 euro and 150euro. make sure you have your DWA ofcourse.:2thumb:

I have to say, i would move to germany if i could the DWA restrictions in this country are crazy, and seem to exist to make councils money. just an opinion.


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

phoneutria said:


> I have to say, i would move to germany if i could the DWA restrictions in this country are crazy, and seem to exist to make councils money. just an opinion.



True, they may seem like they are there to make councils money, but just think how many people buy reps not knowing how to care for them as it is.... then think how many nasty accidents could happen if a DWA was easier/cheaper to get. Not meant as a dig in any way at anyone, I just think of all the muppetts it stops getting a hot snake! Although I am facinated by hots, i would never keep them. i much prefer to admire them from the safety of my screen/in a viv, and have nothing but respect for the people who can provide the right conditions and safety for these highly specialised reps.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

phoneutria said:


> £450 seems steep for a hatchling/youngster. get yourself over to Hamm and they sell for between 80 euro and 150euro. make sure you have your DWA ofcourse.:2thumb:
> 
> I have to say, i would move to germany if i could the DWA restrictions in this country are crazy, and seem to exist to make councils money. just an opinion.


 
80 euro???? bloody hell that cheap isnt it??? i would have thought they would cost like £500+ good job a DWA is needed other wise every 1 would have one....


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

phoneutria said:


> £450 seems steep for a hatchling/youngster. get yourself over to Hamm and they sell for between 80 euro and 150euro. make sure you have your DWA ofcourse.:2thumb:
> 
> I have to say, i would move to germany if i could the DWA restrictions in this country are crazy, and seem to exist to make councils money. just an opinion.


thtas deffo not true lol!!! 80 euro for a culivers dwarf !! il have a pair lol only jokin got a gooooodd few years yet lol


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

you wont get a cuviers dwarf caiman in Hamm for 80 the cheapest I seen them was 250,


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

You can pick up speccies for 80 euro not cuviers dwarfs. 

Vicki x


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

Surely dont need to produce your DWA license at the european shows as there licensing is differewnt than ours so surely a DWA license abroad means as much to a euro breeder as a piece of tissue.

Apparantly you don't even need a license to transaport them over here.

You just need to contact each council you drive through in the UK to notify them of what you are carrying??


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

dannylatics said:


> Surely dont need to produce your DWA license at the european shows as there licensing is differewnt than ours so surely a DWA license abroad means as much to a euro breeder as a piece of tissue.
> 
> Apparantly you don't even need a license to transaport them over here.
> 
> You just need to contact each council you drive through in the UK to notify them of what you are carrying??


blood hell notify each council you drive through that would be a lot lol?

what would you do if one council said sorry but you cannot drive through this area. lol 

you wouldnt be able to get him home??? lol lol

what type of caiman can you get for 80 euro then????


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

you'd get a spectacled caiman from 50-150.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*spectacled caiman*

i cannot b leave that they sell for so cheap, would that be a CB caiman???

how big do spectacled caimans get????

thanks


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

im no expert but i think they get 6-8' but like i seed im no expert


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

''The *spectacled caiman* (_Caiman crocodilus_) is a crocodilian reptile found in much of Central and South America. It lives in a range of lowland wetland and riverine habitat types and can tolerate salt water as well as fresh; due in part to this adaptability it is the most common of all crocodilian species. Males of the species are generally between 2 and 2.5 meters, while females are smaller, usually around 1.4 meters. The species' common name comes from a bony ridge between the eyes, which gives the appearance of a pair of spectacles.''

Taken from wikipedia.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

dannylatics said:


> Surely dont need to produce your DWA license at the european shows as there licensing is differewnt than ours so surely a DWA license abroad means as much to a euro breeder as a piece of tissue.
> 
> Apparantly you don't even need a license to transaport them over here.
> 
> You just need to contact each council you drive through in the UK to notify them of what you are carrying??


You do not need to inform councils whose patch you are driving through!

I know we live in a mad world but............


----------



## Doidge (May 15, 2009)

i think the cuviers dwarfs should not be on the dwa list seeing as much lager and more aggressive animals not on there like nile monitors and retics which need much bigger housing when fully grown


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Doidge said:


> i think the cuviers dwarfs should not be on the dwa list seeing as much lager and more aggressive animals not on there like nile monitors and retics which need much bigger housing when fully grown


 
i see where you are comign from but if you think about it, look at the girth and size of the head of a 3' caiman compared to a 3' nile. a Croc will do ALOT more damage


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

reptismail said:


> i see where you are comign from but if you think about it, look at the girth and size of the head of a 3' caiman compared to a 3' nile. a Croc will do ALOT more damage


Whats the worst thing a dwarf caiman can do to you? lose a couple fingers? Id certainly not want to get bit by one but if I was going to buy a caiman Id get this one just because if things did go wrong less damage.:lol2:


----------



## Doidge (May 15, 2009)

thats true but i work at a reptile shop in wales were we have a breading pair of cuvier's dwarf caimans and the big monitor lizards are much more of a hand full


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Doidge said:


> thats true but i work at a reptile shop in wales were we have a breading pair of cuvier's dwarf caimans and the big monitor lizards are much more of a hand full


 
i dp see what you mean mate, monitors which are grumpy are NASTY and i supoose so are caiman but i shoudl think caiman adult have a worse bite?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Absolutely, a caiman bite from a cuviers can give a bad bite, when they bite they trash immediately giving one on the recieving end of the bite plenty of lacerations, bone fractures, tendon damage, infection. That can be quite the bit of work on the plastic surgery side of things and more if there's multiple fractures on a delicate place like the hand...


----------



## Doidge (May 15, 2009)

yer the bite is worse but when you get one out you get it behind the head and it thrashers around a bit then it carms down the big moniters on the other hand will give you a big tail whip and a tail whip of a big nile rely hearts trust me its like a bull whips and also the claws are massive and they wont stop trying to get free


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah I've got my fair share of light scars from monitor claws. After my last monitor I've always made it important to throw a good sized towel over the animal, prevents them from seeing your next move and can wrap them nasty talons up in it at the same time.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

i see where you are coming from now lol but is it the council who choose which animals are and arent on DWA list?

Ismail


----------



## dracoandchina (Apr 12, 2013)

Azemiops said:


> I find all Crocodilians to be fascinating animals. Simon, you say they are boring, but exactly how active are your snakes?! The vast majority of my vipers dont particularly do a lot, yet i still find them interesting.
> I guess caiman are not commonly kept due to the amount of space required to house them properly, i would have to give up half my venomous room for one caiman.


 do you have any for sale or would you no of any one selling one? Manythanks


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

dracoandchina said:


> do you have any for sale or would you no of any one selling one? Manythanks


 
The whole thread and post previous to yours is from 2009 - or the *CAMBRIAN...*:lol2:


----------

